# Pregnancy Symptoms



## urwithkirsten (Dec 5, 2012)

This is believed to give a sense of completeness to a woman's life and is thus a much cherished aspiration.Pregnancy is as much a task of responsibility and care as is a feeling of serene happiness. Here you can get information about *Pregnancy Symptoms*.


----------



## kushy (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes you are right.But these symptoms differ from one women to another which is some times unpredictable.


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

Pregnancy symptoms vary woman to woman, but your early signs of pregnancy may be something other than symptoms of pregnancy.


----------

